# Last minute purchases. What's in your cart?



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

With any concept of budget having been thoroughly abandoned months back... I am finally pumping the brakes. Sort of. Am thinking most of us are in the same mindset, with a little over a month to go.

I still need to buy some wood, screwhooks, lightweight chain, etc to build the hanging scaffolding for my walls in one room... and lengths of rebar to cut and pound into the ground to act as fence supports (holding erect a bunch of window iron bar things to act as fencing in a few areas). You know... the crude stuff from Lowes as opposed to props. That purchase will happen in a few weeks.

*I am curious as to what others are spending on. Or more importantly, NOT spending on and 86ing from their plans. What is taking priority and what else could have been? *

*Also, what has snuck into the cart so to speak that the poor budget had no clue about weeks ago?*

My last Amazon purchase (for the haunt) just happened today, with a gallon of latex for my mold model experiment, a 700w fogger, and cheesy DJ lighting for my clown room. Am hoping that despite mixed reviews, the several dance lights/bulbs put off enough light and last for more than the week.

I already received my TOT swag order from Oriental Trading Co. Around 1,800 individual things (40% stickers) to pair with the less spendy candy that we buy due to TOT volume and repeaters.

I have a few things in the cart at HalloweenFX and DapperCadaver, but am balking due to shipping costs.... and that whole over-budget issue.


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

I will be building a haunted factory look window plus foam boards to go over it to put over my front window. I will be picking up the parts later this week to make it up this weekend.

For random stuff that ended up in my cart that would be my additional smoke machine I added this year. It somehow magically appeared at my door step a couple weeks ago


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

My budget is completely shot!!! I got a little spendy at the OSH that is going out of business in our neighborhood. Also, I really didn't plan on purchasing quite so much at HomeGoods. 

I still need a couple of yards of pvc and chain for barriers and a few shepherd's hooks for hanging items. I'll be doing that this weekend and seriously, that's about it. I can't afford anything else.

I haven't purchased any candy yet, but that can wait until the very last minute.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm almost afraid to do a grand total. $20 here , $40 there. over the course of 3-4 months.. ugh. But the last thing I purchased was a hanging talking head and some battery op. tealights. As much I want to get more solar lighting its not in the budget.

Oh & as far as candy goes, I have just started picking up a bag or a few bars whenever I go to the store.
I have to freeze it cause i've got a bad sugar tooth.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Aside from a few things from Home Depot and the LEDs from lighthouseleds.com, I'm nearly done I think...at least for now...I think...maybe...

I'll probably end up picking up a few items when out with the wife at Target or Walmart, but I just need to finish what I've got right now. Need to finish my massive pumpkin beast and the 'cemetery column' I'm in the middle of, plus turning some of those LEDs into pinspots. 

I would always love some more funkins though...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Glad to say I'm done for the year, except for pumpkins and candy. Made final rounds today to Target, which had nothing I want, Halloween Express, which has a bunch of overpriced crap I've seen the last three years in their store, and Party City, which I've been to a few times and picked up some small things. I got some pvc and fittings today for a prop build and that's it. I figure I have 5 weeks to stay home and spend time on getting this ready to go.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Candy and food items/ingredients for my open house on Halloween Day. I still would like to buy a wolf mask to make an animated wolf and fix my fogger. The tubing broke in the fogger and I have to replace that. Other than that, anything else is what I want - not what I need.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

For me I have battled buying many things but have to stick to what I really need and not what i want. For me thats lighting. Blue LED spots are in my last cart.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Glad to say I'm done for the year, except for pumpkins and candy. Made final rounds today to Target, which had nothing I want, Halloween Express, which has a bunch of overpriced crap I've seen the last three years in their store, and Party City, which I've been to a few times and picked up some small things. I got some pvc and fittings today for a prop build and that's it. I figure I have 5 weeks to stay home and spend time on getting this ready to go.


Jerry,
word is lady that runs Halloween express franchise is trying to sell off all merchandise withintwo years and not bring in new merchandise.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

CANDY CANDY CANDY! Rest of October is dedicated to working a second job to offset the price of 2013 candy. Might be cheaper to buy a crap ton of McDoubles and hand them out.


----------



## Halloween Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

candy and more candy! Each paycheck we make a stop at SAMs club and pick up 2 more boxes. Also just picked up a 50 in spider at Spirit. The yard haunt hard something missing and I didn't feel like making anything else for this year. Mostly because it's getting a little late to start a new prop.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> Jerry,
> word is lady that runs Halloween express franchise is trying to sell off all merchandise withintwo years and not bring in new merchandise.


You got that right Dave. I remember her from last year. The store is poorly lit, very sparsely stocked. They have broken props from the past two years marked down. They came to town three years ago and had a nice selection of stuff. The past two years has been awful and their prices are way high. She said they are supposed to get a truck in next week but if the existing stock is any indication, they won't get much. Couple that with the fact that they set up a month after Spirit and the market is pretty much gone by now. I stopped in today and wanted a couple of small rats. They were the same ones the dollar store sells..for a dollar. They wanted $2.00 for them. I won't be stopping back.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> Might be cheaper to buy a crap ton of McDoubles and hand them out.


Hell! I'm coming over if you're handing out Mcdoubles!!


----------

